# Chrome Surround on Taillights



## revjpeterson (Oct 2, 2013)

I ordered these a few days ago after spending about a month searching for the discontinued Putco taillight chrome. I couldn't stand those hideous versions out there that have a center ring and far too much chrome. The Putcos had a strip of chrome that followed the line between the red and white/amber portions of the light, but otherwise looked just like these ones.


----------



## evo77 (Sep 5, 2011)

They look great.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Not a complete fan of them but they are way better than the other version I seen in person that is super pep boys looking. 


Sent from my iFail 5s


----------



## revjpeterson (Oct 2, 2013)

I installed mine today. Very happy with them. We'll see how durability turns out through winters, car washes, etc. Since the seller says they manufacture genuine GM parts for sale in Korea, I would assume the quality and durability will stand up. It even included the same style instruction sheet that is included with the genuine GM accessories, just without the GM labeling on the packages.


----------

